# Channel 4 can help you! Relocation: Phil Down Under - New Series needs you!



## SiobhanSmithIWC

Property guru Phil Spencer from C4’s ‘Location Location Location’ is taking his property finding and negotiating skills along with a large dose of English charm, down under. He’s heading to the other side of the world to help emigrating Brits find their perfect home in Australia. 

In each episode, Phil will be helping one British couple navigate their way through the Australian property system. Phil will help find, survey and negotiate the deal on their dream pad. From harbour-side homes in Sydney and Beach pads in Byron Bay to Ranches in the Outback and Retreats in the Rainforest, no property search is too daunting for Phil.

For the return of this exciting series we are on the hunt for people who are looking to emigrate to Australia before the end of 2010 or people who have already made the move and now need help with their property search. They must be available and able to buy in November/December 2010. They must have secured approval from the FIRB (Foreign Investment Review Board) without which they can’t buy property in Australia. If they’ve got the papers and they would like the help of a dedicated team who will assist them find the house of their dreams all they have to do is reply to this post and one of our researchers will be in touch with more information.


----------

